# lexmark z42 gentoo

## sarahb523

Hi,

ich habe hier gerade nen Lexmark z42 usb drucker. Diesen möchte ich mit gentoo betreiben, aber irgendwie geht es nicht. 

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

USE="mmx 3dnow xml gimp-print cups foomaticdb ppds usb tiff""

ich habe folgendes installiert:

gimp, gimp-print, cups, foomatic, foomatic-db, foomatic-filters, foomatic-db-engine

cupsd startet im default runlevel. cups läuft auch auf localhost:631

kernel (2.4.25) mit usb und printer support. Drucker meldet sich auch im syslog

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie ich speziell den Drucker auswähle. Cups bietet mir nur wenige Drucker an. linuxprinting.org sagt mir das für mein Drucker gimp-print am besten ist. Allerdings gibt es trotz gimp-print kein "Drucken" in gimp.

Ich kenne bisher nur die suse Drucker install, da ging alles automatisch. Das gentoo printing howtoo hat mir auch nicht so sehr weitergeholfen.

Danke für jeden Ratschlag!

----------

## Linuxpeter

Schau mal da ----> http://www.xs4all.nl/~pastolk/

----------

## sarahb523

das web interface findet jetzt usbprinter (Lexmark z42). Das z42tool kann kann aber den status von /dev/usb/lp0 nicht bekommen. Wie verbinde inutze ich den treiber mit foomatic bzw. wie nutze ich foomatic? Kann mir jemand sagen warum gimp kein Menüeintrag drucken hat, obwohl ich gimpprint installiert habe?

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum gimp kein Menüeintrag drucken hat, obwohl ich gimpprint installiert habe?
> 
> 

 

Weil Du es mit USE=-gimpprint installiert hast.

@Linuxpeter: were -> was in der Signatur, oder?

----------

## sarahb523

ok drucken mit gimp geht jetzt. wie sage ich nun cups das er gimpprint verwenden soll

----------

